# Interessantes Ebook Killer Game Programming with Java



## Thomas Darimont (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich hatte vor einiger Zeit schonmal einen Link zum Ebook Killer Game Programming with Java gepostet kann den jedoch jetzt nicht mehr finden... anyway da sich dort einiges getan hat poste ich den Link einfach nochmal 
http://fivedots.coe.psu.ac.th/~ad/jg/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Chimaira (13. März 2008)

gar nicht mal so schlecht was man da so sieht  Geiles Tutorial / Ebook / Workshop  

Es lebe die Forumsuche, sonst hätte ich das nie gefunden  Vielleicht kaufe ich mir ja die Printversion (gefällt mir persönlich besser)

GReeze Chimaira


----------

